# "DC++" equivalent for Mac??



## howing (Nov 14, 2003)

Hi, i'm looking for a program equivalent to DC++ for Windows. It's a program that can download and share files across a network, usually LAN. Has anyone come across such a program? My school network prohibits bittorrent downloads as well as intra-network sharing...cheers.

-Phil


----------



## howing (Nov 14, 2003)

any file transfer within a LAN software would be suffice!


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

Have you tried places like MacUpdate? They list a partial port of DC++ in the quick search I did for DC++.


----------

